# Rafale squadron on USS Truman



## sunny91 (Apr 21, 2009)

French Naval Squadrons practiced on US Navy carriers because the Charles de Gaulle (R91) was being refitted and is the only serving French aircraft carrier.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2009)

The french sure build some pretty planes. Wonder why they can't sell them overseas. I just read that India has rejected the Rafale for their fight competition.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 21, 2009)

The Rafale has performed "touch and Go's" on the USS _Stennis_, _Eisenhower_, and now the _Truman_. USN F-18s have done the same with the French carrier _Charles de Gaulle_. It's all part of an exercise designed to have NATO aircraft and pilots familiarize themselves with other country's carriers. As far as I know, only French and US carriers utilize the CATOBAR system, though the Brazilian _Sae Paolo _( ex-French _Foch_) also has it. The future UK carrier will also have CATOBAR.


Matt - The biggest obstacle to Rafale sales is it's high price tag. Though Dassault Aviation has improved it's sales pitch over the past few years, an impasse was reached with the Indians on two issues: *1*- India wanted much more technology transfer than France would have liked, and *2*- India insisted the deal include France buying back old Mirage aircraft.

Right now, Switzerland and Oman seem to be two possible buyers. I hope the Swiss buy it.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you are right on. It also included indigenous manufacturing of either kit parts or wholesale. India, China, Brazil and other fighter markets are only willing to buy if they can develop their own fighter manufacturing basis.

No different than F-35 Tier I, Tier II and Tier II participants.


----------



## renrich (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't you know those French pilots feel some pressure performing in front of the USN.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah the guy who got a bolter was probably really pissed of at himself, dontcha think.

But then again, imagine the self imposed pressure on the US pilots. They missed a few traps too!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2009)

renrich said:


> Don't you know those French pilots feel some pressure performing in front of the USN.


landing on that huge deck was probably pleasant for them but to even it out landing on a dry ship wasn't pleasant


----------



## renrich (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought maybe they were doing touch and goes. Good point PB about the dry ship, although there may have been a taste or two available in a clandestine manner.


----------

